# Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto (Not happening)



## Dissonance

link



> In the week before the NBA draft, the only speculation that keeps up with deciphering the next Suns' selection is talk about possible trades.
> 
> Since the season ended, any Suns deal figured to include Leandro Barbosa or Boris Diaw. Consideration for such moves has accelerated and cooled in recent weeks but remains a possibility with Phoenix looking to move up in Thursday's draft order or acquire another first-round pick to go with its No. 15 selection.
> 
> *With Barbosa, the talks of most substance have been with Portland and New York. A Portland deal would have sent 21-year-old swingman Martell Webster, next week's No. 13 pick and another piece for Barbosa. Webster, who is 6 feet 7, averaged 10.7 points and hit 39 percent of his 3-pointers as a starter last season while improving his defense and rebounding. He missed the final seven games due to an irregular heartbeat.
> 
> Webster will make $3.8 million in the upcoming final year of his contract. Barbosa, who averaged 15.6 points and hit 39 percent of his 3-pointers last season, will make $27.4 million in the next four years.*
> Barbosa does not want to be traded. He met new Suns coach Terry Porter, saying "his personality is perfect for us."
> 
> Barbosa passed on playing for Brazil in an Olympic qualifier next month so that he could spend more time in Phoenix, where he works with Suns athletic trainers to strengthen his upper body and balance to help his defense.
> 
> "I'm always worried about that," Barbosa said of a trade after five seasons with the Suns. "I don't like the word trade. I feel this is my home."
> 
> *A Diaw trade possibility involved Toronto, where talk centered on Diaw leaving for point guard T.J. Ford and the Raptors' No. 17 pick in Thursday's draft. Talks cooled but might reignite with Porter aboard. *In Porter's first season as Milwaukee's head coach, Ford helped the Bucks to a 41-41 playoff season. When Ford missed the next season after neck surgery, the Bucks went 30-52 and fired Porter.
> 
> 
> Ford, 25, is drawing interest but is a risk after having two vertebrae fused in 2004. He has three contract years worth $25 million remaining.
> 
> The Raptors, run by ex-Suns President Bryan Colangelo, just bought out Jorge Garbajosa and might be looking for a versatile forward such as Diaw, who will make $9 million in each of the next four seasons.
> 
> Suns General Manager Steve Kerr does not comment on player trade speculation but talked this week about moving up in the draft.
> 
> *"There are guys we like that won't be there," Kerr said, referring to his 15th pick.*


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

OMG I will be the happiest man on earth if both deals go down. Probably not gonna happen though.


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

If both deals went down. IT would be great for our youth. Doesn't TJ want a starting role though?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

Both those deals would be SOLID. I hope at least one of them goes through.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

No way in hell Portland would make that deal. 

No way in hell Toronto should make that deal


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

IDK, maybe Porter will teach them some discipline. Diaw did great when STAT went down so we know he's got game, we just need a coach bring it out of him. Barbosa needs to bring up his bball IQ, maybe Porter can help on that too?

I'm gonna have to say keep both of them at least for another season.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

Webster and our 13th pick is worth more than Barbosa IMO. This is just a rumor, probably started by PHX to try and boost Barbosa's value.


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*



mediocre man said:


> No way in hell Portland would make that deal.
> 
> No way in hell Toronto should make that deal


These trades arent as lopsided as you make them out to be. I think these are good trade possibilites, potentially for every team involved.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

Toronto one seems less likely to happen. Says "talks cooled," but now with Porter on board, they speculate that they might ignite again. Which means they talked 2-3 weeks ago, before he was hired. 

Blazers rumor sounds like they've talked recent and has most legs to it right now.


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*



Dissonance19 said:


> Toronto one seems less likely to happen. Says "talks cooled," but now with Porter on board, they speculate that they might ignite again. Which means they talked 2-3 weeks ago, before he was hired.
> 
> Blazers rumor sounds like they've talked recent and has most legs to it right now.


I think there is more to this Por\Phx deal. I like Barbosa but for Webser, #13 and another player? Who is that other player exacly?


----------



## nffl

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*



BlazerFan22 said:


> I think there is more to this Por\Phx deal. I like Barbosa but for Webser, #13 and another player? Who is that other player exacly?


Hopefully not Greg Oden. I'm worried about his long-term durability.


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*



nffl said:


> Hopefully not Greg Oden. I'm worried about his long-term durability.


i highly doubt they get rid of Oden lol.


----------



## bircan

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

We benefit more, hence our excitement about it. The Diaw deal is the risky/ fair trade here for both teams. But that doesn't make enough sense as does us dealing Barbosa, stuck between positions to get a wing player AND draft? Thats pretty good.


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*



nffl said:


> Hopefully not Greg Oden. I'm worried about his long-term durability.


Haha. It would be for Sergio or Jarret Jack I am guessing.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

Ugh, FINE. We'll take back Junior.....


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

Both trades are great for the teams. Great Trade Proposals.

Exception: if another player means Brandon Roy, then ...


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

I think Boris can be a nice piece and could become the focal point of many teams in this league, meaning point center or point forward. We dont need him with Amare in my opinion. A team like the Bobcats can really use his passing skills. Id like to see a package built around G. Wallace for Diaw for Diaw maybe a sign and trade. Poor mans Shawn Marion who can become the perimeter defender the Suns desperately need an another athletic weapon.

I say either a Boris trade or Barbosa trade will DEFINATELY happen this off season. Its guaranteed or they will have a hole at the center or pg spot.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

Update on the Raps rumor

hoopsworld


> Raptors After Diaw
> 
> As we've reported earlier in the week, the Raptors have expressed interest in Boris Diaw. The snag, as expected, is that the Suns don't want TJ Ford in return, and don't see what the Raptors have that would benefit them. Ford, for his part, wants to be a starter somewhere. That's not going to happen with Steve Nash in Phoenix. The Raptors are now looking for a third team to help make a Diaw trade happen, and Suns GM Steve Kerr has indicated he has moving Diaw as a high priority for the summer


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

I am kinda ambivalent at this point with Barbosa and Diaw. They should be traded (or maybe given a season under Porter and then traded) However, the Suns need to be mindful of what they are trading for. Even in the best of drafts, not more than 10 players are better than what we have in Barbosa. Diaw is by far the most frustrating player because we all know he's really good but slacks off.

EDIT: I like Ford and Webster though and wouldn't mind seeing them on the Suns.


----------



## drexlersdad

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

how about some kinda 3way with tj ford coming to portland?

suns
diaw to toronto
15 to portland

toronto
tj ford to portland
18 to portland

blazers
martell to suns
jack to suns
sergio to toronto
13 to suns

suns move up two spots and get martell and jack

toronto unloads tj with 18 for diaw and sergio

portland gets tj ford/15/18

suns
nash
martell
hill
stat
shaq

raps
calderon
ant pete
diaw
bosh
rasho

blazers
tj ford
roy
outlaw
lma
oden


----------



## sasaint

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*



drexlersdad said:


> how about some kinda 3way with tj ford coming to portland?
> 
> suns
> diaw to toronto
> 15 to portland
> 
> toronto
> tj ford to portland
> 18 to portland
> 
> blazers
> martell to suns
> jack to suns
> sergio to toronto
> 13 to suns
> 
> suns move up two spots and get martell and jack
> 
> toronto unloads tj with 18 for diaw and sergio
> 
> portland gets tj ford/15/18
> 
> suns
> nash
> martell
> hill
> stat
> shaq
> 
> raps
> calderon
> ant pete
> diaw
> bosh
> rasho
> 
> blazers
> tj ford
> roy
> outlaw
> lma
> oden


Portland might be a good facilitator, but these terms are doubtful. Although the Blazers might like to get Ford, they don't need two mid-round picks. Their roster is already loaded with young talent, and they have Rudy Fernandez coming over from Spain to join the team. The Portland posters aren't really that high on Ford with his injury history.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

This is all sounding good. I think we'll be able to make a deal soon. I'm not too worried about details. I trust Kerr and Porter know what they're doing. They won't screw us over.


----------



## bircan

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

Porter and the new staff need to assess our players thoroughly first, I mean, they could improve upon their weaknesses with them perhaps? We can make a deal another time, but the draft will rush some moves together (hopefully not knee jerk).


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*



drexlersdad said:


> how about some kinda 3way with tj ford coming to portland?
> 
> suns
> diaw to toronto
> 15 to portland
> 
> toronto
> tj ford to portland
> 18 to portland
> 
> blazers
> martell to suns
> jack to suns
> sergio to toronto
> 13 to suns
> 
> suns move up two spots and get martell and jack
> 
> toronto unloads tj with 18 for diaw and sergio
> 
> portland gets tj ford/15/18


LO ****ing L! How does this benefit the Suns more than the previously proposed trades? The Suns were going to get one of the better PGs in the NBA but instead get Jack and lose a pick in a deep draft? Yeah, let's not say that


----------



## nffl

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

If both the Portland trade and the Raptor trade went through (forgetting the fact that there is no way the current Raptor trade will happen because of the Suns not wanting TJ)... we could've had Sergio (maybe), Martell Webster, TJ Ford, and 3 firsts! We could've packaged 2 of them and traded up to nab Eric Gordon or Joe Alexander. Then use the other pick to grab a high risk big man like Deandre Jordan or Kosta Koufos or if we get Alexander then grab Rush.

But it wont happen...

edit: The Blazers just received the 27th pick in the draft from the Hornets for cash.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

TJ Ford, Rasho Nesterovich, and the Raptors #17th pick were traded to the Pacers for Jermaine O'Neal. 

I thought maybe the Suns and Raptors were working on a 3 team trade but nope... Who will take Boris now?!?!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Rumors: Barbosa to Portland/Diaw to Toronto*

Hell, I would've taken Rasho/17 for Diaw. But yeah, both deals are obviously unlikely at this point.

I also think it's unlikely we do anything other than pick at 15.


----------



## nffl

Rumors that have bubbled to the surface -- a Portland deal involving Martell Webster, Clippers talks that might bring Corey Maggette or a New Jersey swap for Phoenix product Richard Jefferson -- have been waved off by sources. The same goes for any talks with former coach Mike D'Antoni and the Knicks involving the No. 6 pick. -- East Valley Tribune

Picking just at 15 sounds about right. Ugh the Suns could've really done something that would've changed our future... but no. I don't know why he would have anything to do with this, but as a Suns fan I blame Robert Sarver lol


----------



## Dissonance

I honestly think Kerr's been trying. But trading Marion killed our assets. I mean, think about all the rumored deals for him we turned down over the yrs? There's talk about potential deals the Heat could make with him. And we got Shaq...


Sarver should make it up to us for yr's past. Buy a pick from someone for 3M. Yeah, I'm not holding my breath haha.


----------



## nffl

Chances that Boris Diaw would remain a Sun were all but assured Wednesday when numerous sources reported Toronto will trade its No. 17 pick along with guard T.J. Ford and center Rasho Nesterovic to Indiana for six-time All-Star Jermaine O'Neal. -- East Valley Tribune

The Suns talked about trading Leandro Barbosa to Portland, where he has high interest, for Martell Webster, the No. 13 overall pick and perhaps Finnish point guard Petteri Koponen. But the Blazers were keying on other options Wednesday, including ones with New York and New Jersey. -- The Arizona Republic

The Blazers, who have shown some interest in Barbosa, were thought to be interested in trading out of their spot to get him. But sources said a proposed deal involving Phoenix never included their No. 13 pick and a proposal of Valley native Channing Frye, forward Martell Webster and a second-round pick was shot down by Portland. -- East Valley Tribune


----------

